# Concord grape wine



## FishNiX (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey!

I've had some grapes in the freezer since late summer/early fall and the lady would like the space back. If I had to guess I would say I've got 20-30lbs in ziplocks. I pulled them out and let them thaw for a couple days and I'm ready to start making wine with them. Anyone have a good recipe? I've got a mini press to squish 'em.

Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Feb 16, 2011)

U may get 2 gallons. Destem and cush add pectic ck brix


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Feb 17, 2011)

concorde juice should be thinned to make wine. i had 5 gallons of juice and thinned it to a pH of 3.3 with 2 gallons of water, making it a 7 gallon batch. if you can get 2 gallons of juice, you could make a slightly thin 3 gallon batch or buy a small amount of fruit/juice.


----------



## JDC (Feb 17, 2011)

*Adjust acid*

As was stated above concord tends to be acidic & will either require adding water or calcium cabonate to raise the PH to proper levels. Adding water will result in a "lighter" red. 10-12 lb of concord should yield one gallon. If adding water you will need to add sugar to get the SG to the range you are looking for - I normally use 1.90 for my 85%concord/15% black cherry, that I finish & bottle dry. If straight concord I normally backseeten a little. You can also "cheat" a little by adding Welch's (or others) grape juice to get to the volume you want. I have also added Sultana's (golden Raisans) to Concord to improve (reduce) the "fruity" taste & add sugar.


----------



## FishNiX (Feb 21, 2011)

I found some interesting information here:

http://hybridwines.blogspot.com/2007/10/dry-concord.html

I'm shooting for a dry concord wine -- starting ph around 3.3 and 1.095 SG


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 13, 2011)

My second batch of concord was MUCH better with very little water added. Calcium Carbonate did the trick... you can also blend it with some blackberry or elderberry... all good combos!

Debbie


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2011)

whatever you do, do it to your taste. yes you can thin by adding water or you could use calcium bicarbonate to lower the acid but you need to taste the wine to make sure you have the flavor that you want. That is the key, if you need to lower the acid then worry about that later but don't add water to lower the acid to the point that you use flavor. 

Taste it constantly to make sure the flavor that you want is there. If you have your flavor but after fermentation it is thin, you can add corn syrup to backsweeten with. This will give your wine better mouth feel.


----------

